# Belly bacon help & recipe with TQ needed



## jetman (Mar 4, 2013)

Picked up a 15# pork belly from our local restaurant supply @ $2.20 a pound, it's thawing in the fridge now. I'm having trouble finding a recipe that works with Mortons Tender Quick as that is all I have available right now. Searching all I find are formulas using #1 cure. Previously, I made a batch of buckboard bacon and used a Canadian Bacon recipe from "thoseguys26" http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117613/pork-loin-candian-bacon-recipe-q-view-gallore The spices and curing were fine but the 10 hours of cold smoke with Apple pellets was too strong. The BBB tasted way too smokey, even after resting a couple weeks. Anyone have a recipe and smoking tips to share so I don't end up with 15# of cigarette flavored pork belly?

JetMan<<<


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=bacon+using+tender+quick&type=all

http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-...g-and-pickling-salts/178/morton-tender-quick/

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 4, 2013)

Jetman, I have used the following recipe with and without Maple syrup with excellent results. I cold smoke mine with a AMNPS in a 18 cf. smoker for 76 hours.

http://onceachef.com/2010/11/23/makin-bacon/


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 4, 2013)

Jetman said:


> I'm having trouble finding a recipe that works with Morton's Tender Quick as that is all I have available right now.



Simply use the recommend amount of one level tablespoon of MTQ per pound of meat and add whatever additional flavors and sweeteners you want. (No more salt.)
It's best to rub on the MTQ first and then the other ingredients.

~Martin


----------



## iowa josh83 (Mar 4, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm,

Can this also be applied for making BBB? or should I use a different amount of TQ?

Thanks!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, same amount.
One level tablespoon of MTQ per pound of meat.


~Martin


----------

